# Looking for nice slim height HTPC case



## Ge0

I'm looking for alternatives for a slim height HTPC case. Similar in form factor to a DVD player. Building a passively cooled machine based on Micro-ATX or mini-ITX form factor main board. Hardware hasn't been selected yet.

I don't want cheap looking plastic. But, $200 for a Silverstone LC19 case is a little pricey. Trying to find good build quality with a professional looking finish. Hopefully for less. If I need to spend the $200 I will, but, I'd feel easier knowing I've explored alternatives.

Thanks

Ge0


----------



## mechman

I hate to say it, but I'd pay the $200 for the Silverstone case. Quality isn't cheap.


----------



## nova

A quality alternative to SilveStone is LIAN LI for example the PC-C36 or PC-C37 may fit your needs and you should be able to get one for about $50 less than the SilverStone LC19 but, you'll have to give up some height.


----------



## Ge0

nova said:


> A quality alternative to SilveStone is LIAN LI for example the PC-C36 or PC-C37 may fit your needs and you should be able to get one for about $50 less than the SilverStone LC19 but, you'll have to give up some height.


By giving up height you mean the Lian Li case is taller? Not much of a problem. My current HTPC case is a full height design accomodating full height AGP / PCI cards and an AMD OPTERON processor. Unfortunately this is a little sluggish for todays multi-media content.

I could update my current rig for under $400. 










But, for just a few more dollars I'd like to stream-line it if possible. The slim cases seem like a good alternative.

Thanks for your feedback.

Ge0


----------



## nova

Yes, the LIAN LI cases are a bit taller than the SilverStone cases. They are high quality aluminum cases, handcrafted with high quality aluminum sheet material and a nice hair-line brushed anodized aluminum face and 4-1/4" is still pretty slim.


----------



## Ge0

nova said:


> Yes, the LIAN LI cases are a bit taller than the SilverStone cases. They are high quality aluminum cases, handcrafted with high quality aluminum sheet material and a nice hair-line brushed anodized aluminum face and 4-1/4" is still pretty slim.


Thanks for the reply. I'll give them a second consideration then. Just trying to avoid the looks of anything "cheap". The Liani Li could be read either way based on pictures. Under $100 sure seems attractive compred to $200+. 

Now, if only I could compare each in person. But, that will never happen...

Ge0


----------



## sTechnical

slimmer design like the Thermaltake Mozart SX, but I sent two e-mails to ThermalTake asking if there was a compatible AGP riser card I could use and they never responded. I decided not to take a risk with the compatibility and not to do business with companies with customer service. I found myself numerous times lately wishing I could pop an SD card from my digital camera into a reader to display straight on my TV, so a card reader is an important item for me on an HTPC and I wanted it to be internal so I would not be cluttering things up. That left me with the LC16m as the best candidate, plus it also has some control buttons on the front that I think look very nice and have WAF. Got it from Directron.com for about $240 including S&H. Haven't assembled it yet because the CPU cooler I intended to use with it was back ordered and I just received that today...

thanks......


----------



## Andre

http://www.apextechusa.com/products.asp?pID=4

Apex DM series. Get them at Newegg for $40


----------



## peterselby7

If you are already used to the full size case I don't think you'll like the slim case. I had a slim case and it drove me nuts. 

Every time I wanted to upgrade a sound card, video card or whatever I had to worry about clearance issues. 

I'd stick with full size. The Lian Li's are nice as someone else mentioned... Just my opinion.


----------



## sacacc

this company has some nice cases but they are a little expensive 

atechfabrication

cant post the link.


----------



## Ge0

WOW!

I liked the Silverstone until I saw this. Pretty cool option. I'll need to save up for a few months but this is doable.

Thanks.

Anyone have other similar options?

Don't want to go ultra cheap but don't want to break the bank either.

Ge0



sacacc said:


> this company has some nice cases but they are a little expensive
> 
> atechfabrication
> 
> cant post the link.


----------



## Theresa

My Silverstone Fortress was worth every cent, although its not by any means low profile. As others have said quality is not cheap (unless its an Emo amp).


----------



## cburbs

Here is another option - http://www.vidabox.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_11&products_id=118


----------



## Ge0

OOPS!

Misread the costing sheet. Real cool stuff for sure. But with the options others would offer standard this beast would cost me about $500 more than I'm willing to spend. 

I envy you who don't think much about spending close to $1K USD on a case.

Ge0




Ge0 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I liked the Silverstone until I saw this. Pretty cool option. I'll need to save up for a few months but this is doable.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anyone have other similar options?
> 
> Don't want to go ultra cheap but don't want to break the bank either.
> 
> Ge0


----------

